# It's here! A comprehensive insurance policy, written for MMA gyms!



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

*MMA Insurance*
​
Trust Insurance Services are proud to announce the launch of the only exclusive scheme specifically written for MMA gyms in the UK & Republic of Ireland!

We have worked closely with one of our preferred insurers to provide a unique product tailored for MMA activities. We can insure your premises. We can cover your instructors. We can even provide liability insurance for your members, ensuring that they can train at 100%, safe in the knowledge that should a catastrophe occur, they are covered.

British MMA has desperately tried to follow its US counterparts in becoming an accepted sport. This policy will not only help to further the mainstream aspirations of the sport, it will also add much needed legal legitimacy.

We have negotiated competitive, realistic rates from our insurer. As keen MMA fans, our insurers have utilised our knowledge, which has enabled them to cover all aspects of Mixed Martial Arts training, including travel and personal accident cover for Instructors working with fighters prior to events.

Whether you are a new venture, or an established MMA gymnasium, we can provide you with the security you need.

*
*



*To access our scheme, please contact:*

*
*

*
Chris Emmanuel*

*
Office Tel: 01604 492644*

*
Direct Tel: 01604 496617*

*
Mobile: 07732 012933*

*
E-Mail: **[email protected]*
​
PS - A big "Thank You!" to Marc for allowing me to post this. :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

****ing awesome mate .. we'll all appreciate the hard work gone into coming up with this


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats on getting this going and good luck.

This is what MMA over here needs


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow this idea has come into fruition - Well done.

As you said yourself, this is only going to help the mainstream acceptance of the sport!


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys. It's becoming a bit of a slog getting people to take on board just how scarily under-insured they are! Hopefully, with a bit more advertising people will see just how beneficial this can be for them!


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

A quick update from the world of insurance.......

The scheme is going very well. We are in discussions with a number of teams to cover their gyms/teams, and have added a fair few gyms to our book already. The British MMA community have been very helpful in the main, giving me great advice. Special thanks goes to Steve @ MMA Unltd who (although I never did advertise with him) was always pointing me in the right direction, and Andy @ BST MMA in Northampton who was always available to run ideas by (although he's got his own back working me to death in his muay thai classes each week!). Also, a huge "thank you" to Marc & Ste for their help on this site, and allowing me to advertise on here.


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

Afternoon gents,

It's been a while since I updated this. The scheme has taken off fantastically, and again, I owe a HUGE debt of gratitude to Marc & Ste for keeping this advert here. I've had a lot of referrals from it.

After an initial slow start, where people were understandably cautious about a new player in the market; we've had some of the larger, nationally & internationally renound clubs allow us to deal with their insurance requirements.

What seems to separate us from the rest of the pack is not only the cover for cage and shoot fighting activities, but also the basis of the contract. Martial Arts policies have historically been created on a 'per-capita' basis. This would mean that every time class sizes increase, or new instructors are brought onboard, policyholders have had to call their insurers, inform them of the changes and pay an additional premium. This can be very cumbersome and time consuming, especially for a new school.

I've been very insistent that our policy isn't set up on that basis. Ours is based on turnover and wageroll. We take your projected figures at the start of the year to base your premium upon, then we allow you to essentially get on with it. If your school grows during the 12 months of cover, then your following renewal premium will reflect this (if you're reading this thinking "If I underestimate I'll pay less", DON'T! It will affect you when it comes to a claim!). We also package together a number of covers, rather than expecting you to get bits from here-there-and-everywhere. Rather than put the emphasis on the individual instructor, the policy is set up to insure the *club* as a whole. We will cover your equipment, your stock, your liability to the public and your legal responsibility to employees/sub-contractors in one package policy. If you own the premises you operate from, we can insure that too.

A big "thank you" is due to the guys we've already insured on the scheme (confidentiality laws restrict me from naming names, but you know who you are!). Insurers were hesitant to say the least when I first put the scheme idea to them, but your risk management (adding in the fact that we have had no claims at all in the first 8 months of the scheme) have allayed their fears drastically. It's nice to hear my underwriter say "These guys aren't anything like I thought they'd be. They all come across as decent professional people". I have to admit it's been nearly impossible holding back from saying "I told you so!".

Once again, Marc, Ste & my existing customers; many, many thanks. You've helped and are continuing to help legitimise this sport in the UK. Long may it continue!


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

As of today, our insurers have extended their cover to provide stand-alone Public Liability for individual instructors. Not only can we insure gyms on a combined basis (so physical elements and liabilities), we can now provide cover for the one-man instructors on an individual basis.

This shows that the insurers are happy with the MMA scheme so far, so many thanks again to the clubs we've already insured. Your dilligence and good working practices have helped us no end. We are going a long way towards bringing the sport into the mainstream as an acceptable occupation. Prices start from as low as Â£100 including tax.

No matter how big or small your club is, we can now insure you. If you're a one-man instructor who takes one or two classes a week, or you're the Managing Director of a string of full time MMA clubs, we can offer you competitive and comprehensive cover.

For a no-obligation quotation, please contact Chris on 01604 492644.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

As Snoop would say...bump, bump...


----------

